# School admissions for adopted children



## Ipswichbabe (May 17, 2005)

My little girl is due to start school in sept 15. 
Received the forms from our locL council, 
Decided on a school, 
Form recommends we apply online but need to 
Obviously show the adoption certificate. 
Can't do this online.
How do you do it?! 
Call council can't get through And notes online do t say?
Don't want to post original certificate, and can't do it online?
Help!!


----------



## Loopylou29 (Mar 4, 2013)

We didn't have to send any paperwork. There was a section on our form for sw contact details. The council sent an email for confirmation and that was that.
Can you not scan the certificate and email it. That was an option for applications in our la were people wanted to send supporting information.


----------



## snapdragon (Jun 27, 2011)

I did mine by post because of this but just sent a photocopy.


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

We took ours into what is called our one stop shops round here, got them to photocopy it tree and then and give it back to us.


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

Hi

We applied on line as you get an immediate confirmation/proof of your submission.  We then scanned in a copy of the adoption order and emailed that across to them.

We had no problems  
X


----------



## Ipswichbabe (May 17, 2005)

Thanks x


----------



## Poppets Mammy (Mar 7, 2011)

I emailed some photos of the necessary documentation which I think was the adoption order and certificate. We got priority and got poppet into our preferred school no problem at all   xx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

I have not had to do anything at all except give the name of the authority that placed our lo.


I wonder if they will contact me or if they just ring the authority and get confirmation that way.


Hope you all get the schools you want   


Mel
x


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

We did it online, sent a photocopy of the cert, then phoned to tell them we were doing that, and phoned again to check it had been received.  They were very helpful and sensitive on the phone.  

Good luck!


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

My wife was working for the department which handles all of this so she did it all, but at the time we applied we didn't have the AO (we still don't as it's Celebration Day tomorrow!!).

I believe my wife applied online and in the notes field left our SW's contact details so that they could pass on a copy of the paperwork.

Also as we didn't have the AO, it was actually down to our SW to apply for the school!


PS. Sorry I haven't been around for a while, I've been very ill with an unknown problem which has made me lose 26lbs in 5 weeks!  I wasn't that big before, so now i'm down to my ideal weight, just not the way I'd have liked to have done it - I just sleep most of the time as I can't eat properly.


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh no daddyboo, hope your on the mend.

Both times we applied for school places were pre AO, and pre placement in our sons case, we did all the sorting out ourselves and beef involved the SW's.


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Get well soon Paul   xx


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

Hope you feel better soon Paul x


----------

